#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  才發現...

## ocarina2112

這裡沒有住版龜...@@

命狼你家的看門狼把版龜吃掉了嗎XP

----------


## Wolfang

> 這裡沒有住版龜...@@
> 
> 命狼你家的看門狼把版龜吃掉了嗎XP


你不能怪命狼或命狼家的看門狼呀，因為那隻背著"版"規的"龜"還沒到命狼的窩...
( 目前是溫度是10K....＝.＝a)

----------


## Wolfy

> 你不能怪命狼或命狼家的看門狼呀，因為那隻背著"版"規的"龜"還沒到命狼的窩...
> ( 目前是溫度是10K....＝.＝a)


溫度10K? 那可以鎔掉金屬吧...

----------


## LSI狼

10度K代表攝氏零下263度

----------


## ocarina2112

> 作者: ocarina2112
> 
> 這裡沒有住版龜...@@
> 
> 命狼你家的看門狼把版龜吃掉了嗎XP
> 
> 
> 你不能怪命狼或命狼家的看門狼呀，因為那隻背著"版"規的"龜"還沒到命狼的窩...
> ( 目前是溫度是10K....＝.＝a)


你是屬於純樸的南部風嗎?

可是~今天似乎吹焚風耶....

呼~熱死了XP

----------


## Wolfy

> 10度K代表攝氏零下263度


原來如此....真是增長見聞.

我還以為1K=1024咧XD

多謝解釋 m(_ _)m

----------


## Wolfang

> 10度K代表攝氏零下263度


我還很有面子沒給他寫0K喔~XD''

----------


## ocarina2112

> 作者: LSI狼
> 
> 10度K代表攝氏零下263度
> 
> 
> 我還很有面子沒給他寫0K喔~XD''


是OK便利商店還是OK繃XD?

寫全家啦~~XP

----------


## LSI狼

> 作者: LSI狼
> 
> 10度K代表攝氏零下263度
> 
> 
> 我還很有面子沒給他寫0K喔~XD''


已經很冷了，沒差那10度 XD

----------


## Ming

發生什麼事了嗎? 喔　沒事 *回去畫畫
大家隨便坐喔~~冰箱有飲料

----------


## ocarina2112

> 發生什麼事了嗎? 喔　沒事 *回去畫畫
> 大家隨便坐喔~~冰箱有飲料


我要冰~我要吃冰~XP

----------


## sanari

> 10度K代表攝氏零下263度


1度K是273度C
10度K是2467度C不是零下263度C
度ｋ是絕度溫度的單位
絕對零度是0度K，即零下273度C

----------


## 食老TPOA

> 作者: Ming
> 
> 發生什麼事了嗎? 喔　沒事 *回去畫畫
> 大家隨便坐喔~~冰箱有飲料
> 
> 
> 我要冰~我要吃冰~XP


小生要變成冰~變成冰~~~~~
(啊！融化了~XDDDDDDDDDDDDD)

----------


## BACARDI

> 1度K是273度C
> 10度K是2467度C不是零下263度C
> 度ｋ是絕度溫度的單位
> 絕對零度是0度K，即零下273度C


絕對溫度(K)=攝氏溫度(℃)+273

所以

10 (K) = 攝氏溫度 (℃) +273

此時攝氏溫度(℃) = 10 - 273 = -263

絕對溫度的單位就唸K而已, 沒有度喔

----------


## werewollf

哈，没有版主~~~~~能申么~~估计也不会通过

----------

